# Family cost of living in Canberra



## c.napoli (Dec 30, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I am living in Italy and I have got a job offer to move to Australia (Canberra). When I got the offer it seemed to be very good and probably it is but, when matching the salary against the cost of living, I am not sure any more about its convenience. I have been to Australia in 2005 but probably the cost of living are much higher than in 2005.

I would relocate with my wife and my two children (3 and 5 years old) and I would like to understand if, with this offer, we would have the chance to have a confortable life and flight back to Italy at least once per year (better two).

The base salary would be 100k$ + 10k superannuation + 14k benefits and my wife would not work for the first period to look after the children. Furthermore I read around that Canberra is perfect for family with children but someone tells it is a bit boring. I would like to have as many feedback as possible as I am just in the process of deciding and every contribution experience is very welcome.

Ciao,
Costanzo


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2011)

I think that's a pretty good offer, especially for ACT. I suppose it depends on the lifestyle you choose/need to compare if it's good enough for you. What lifestyle are you expecting in Australia? How many cars? Size of the home? Schooling etc?


----------



## c.napoli (Dec 30, 2011)

Hi, thanks for your reply. Here we have two cars and a nice but small house in a residential area.
Here we have everything we need but in terms of perspectives and experience it is a move we would like to do but we do not want to decrease our lifestyle.

As I told you a nice house in a nice area with three bedrooms, we do not need two cars if the public trasport is good. Education is a topic as our children always attended the kindergarden from the age of 6 months and also to settle down i think it is important to start asap the school but we have seen rates of 80-90 aus per day. I understand the public education in canberra is quite high standard and I do not know if the private is better than public and in which term it may be better. We just would like to have the money for a nice house, nice food, holidays once per year for visiting australia and flying back to Italy once per year.

I do noy even know if the private health insurance is worth or the public is satisfcatory. My wife could also find a job, maybe at the beginning a part time one, but i am not sure if it is easy or not. She may also take a gap year from her office just in case we do not settle down well.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2011)

What visa would you be going on? Makes a difference. 

State schools are great, more so for the little ones. Once they are in senior school I would consider private schooling depending on their ability but not at the primary stage in my opinion anyway! 

PR holders get free public school everywhere, some states make TR pay for public schooling not sure if ACT is one of them! 

Childcare can be expensive but you would also get back half of what you pay out in childcare from the state if you are PR, not so if TR. You'd have to pay it out then claim it back come tax time, but it's money back in your pocket! You wouldnt get much in other family benefits on that income, less or nothing if your wife was working too! But getting back half your childcare is nothing to be disapointed about. 

I think you could live fine on that income, way better if your wife job too but it wouldnt be desperate. If you were based elsewhere, say Sydney, I'd say maybe not but ACT is much more affordable than some other places to buy and rent. 

I'm assuming your benefits package is car, phone and the likes so they are expenses you wouldnt have! 

Depending on when you'll be flying you could do the flights home too!

ACT is not as vibrant as some other cities but those other cities are not particually where I would want to raise my child! Both Sydney and Melbourne have gangs, crime, shootings etc at high rates, not so bad in ACT. It is meant to be much more family friendly and they do have museums, parks, galleries etc so not completly dull but is the main civil servants & Government offices hub so can appear a little dreary.

With small kids I'd get health insurance just so I had the peace of mind and for the dental! But if PR you dont have to have it, but will pay less tax if you do! You'd need to do your sums but I found it was cheaper to get the insurance than to pay the additional tax. 
Healthcare if 'free' well a co pay system, and it's to a good standard. But you can have weeks of waiting for appointments etc so if you want to be seen now you need private! 

If TR you might not be entitled to use medicare. I dont know if Italy has an agreement with Australia?


----------



## c.napoli (Dec 30, 2011)

Happy new year and thanks for your info.
I would come with a 457 visa: I am not sure but I guess it is a tr but not sure.

Yes Italy has some bilateral agreement so that we can have the state health insurance.

Thanks again.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2011)

Yes it is TR so no state help with family related benefits at all I'm afraid, but you'll still pay the same amount of tax! And I do hope your package does not include LAFHA as that will be no more from July 2012 for 457 holders so it would be taken off you.

And, assuming the agreement is like the UK's you would be entitled to medicare but only what is deemed to be 'medically necessary' before you return home, so not so great if you need treatment that is deemed to be able to wait!

And school fees, hopefully someone who knows can answer but you might need to pay international rates in state schools!


----------



## c.napoli (Dec 30, 2011)

Hi everyone,

my sponsor suggested the RSMS visa telling me it is better than the EMS in terms of skill assessment and priority execution. But I do not know if I should ask for another visa.

I am not sure about it becuase I have seen it will cost me at least 2,095 AUD and I can only work and live in ACT for the first two years: I do not have different plans but you never know. 

On the other side RSMS it is a permanent one therefore I would have probably some benefits (health coverage, 50% childcare back, ????) compared to the temporary, furthermore after 5 years I am eligible for the citizenship. Is it a good visa to start from or should I try to get a different one form my sponsor? I can somehow try to negotiate the visa to apply for.


----------

